# Explain Your Avatar



## johan

Let's start this: Why did you choose/like your particular avatar, and/or explain your avatar, or do you have a question about another member's particular avatar. PS: Please keep it fun, clean and non-derogatory.

I will start by asking @Heckers: please explain your choice in your avatar?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightfearz

I dream big, together with my avatar, I have this in my desk. Just to remind me what I'm working towards...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Nightfearz said:


> I dream big, together with my avatar, I have this in my desk. Just to remind me what I'm working towards...
> 
> 
> View attachment 9787


 
I like that! "A man without a dream, is a man without a destination"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

johan said:


> Let's start this: Why did you choose/like your particular avatar, and/or explain your avatar, or do you have a question about another member's particular avatar. PS: Please keep it fun, clean and non-derogatory.
> 
> I will start by asking @Heckers: please explain your choice in your avatar?


 
Mine is a character from a game called Team Fortress 2, in this screenshot he makes a facial expression.
I just thought it looks funny....the look on his face indicates such happiness and satisfaction, like he is looking at something that is just so awesome and amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Heckers said:


> Mine is a character from a game called Team Fortress 2, in this screenshot he makes a facial expression.
> I just thought it looks funny....the look on his face indicates such happiness and satisfaction, like he is looking at something that is just so awesome and amazing!


 
Thanks for the explanation, I'm not into games at all, reason for my curiosity.


----------



## Heckers

johan said:


> Thanks for the explanation, I'm not into games at all, reason for my curiosity.


 
I have been playing games for around 25 years now. It is my main hobby and source of entertainment.
I have made quite a lot of friends by playing games online, in a way it is similar to a forum like this where you meet people with similar interests like you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

My avatar is a photo I took of the Colosseum in Rome a few years ago.
I spent many hours trying to take a good photo there - right through sunset and into the evening.

Then while walking back to the hotel, I saw this pic (from the other side of the iconic building), mounted my little camera on the hand railing to keep it still and it turned out to be the best one of the lot. Very unexpected. 

It reminds me to expect the unexpected...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

mine is pic-ception

a pic within a pic of myself and my wife

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Mine is pretty self explanatory

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Mine is just a pritty pic of vapor in the form of a flower  And I'm on the look out for a new one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Mine is a selfie I took the last time I was in space 

Just kiddin... of coarse.

I just think astronauts are badass.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm a Reonut and the North American Porcupine is a symbol of REO's as Robert O' Neil the owner of Reosmods has a family of these porcupines on his property.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Danny

Mine is just a pic of one of my many scaly babies, she is a year old giant day gecko and lives in my first ever attempt at a fully live vivarium.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Danny said:


> View attachment 9808
> Mine is just a pic of one of my many scaly babies, she is a year old giant day gecko and lives in my first ever attempt at a fully live vivarium.


 
I especially like the orchid in the vivarium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Mine is just a pritty pic of vapor in the form of a flower  And I'm on the look out for a new one


 
You like flowers & you like e-juice, go high-tech then:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> You like flowers & you like e-juice, go high-tech then:
> 
> View attachment 9811



Haha I have no idea what that is


----------



## Danny

annemarievdh said:


> Haha I have no idea what that is


Isnt it an ultrasonic oil burner/incense thingy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

annemarievdh said:


> Haha I have no idea what that is


 
That's a high-tech flowers living off e-juice! Just joking - its actually a colour changing LED light with a ceramic transducer in the centre, you pour a bit of water inside the centre and it creates a mist like effect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Danny said:


> Isnt it an ultrasonic oil burner/incense thingy?


 
You get them as well with a ceramic heat pad in the centre, you pour some essential or perfumed oil in there and the whole room smells like ... erm .... a perfume factory.


----------



## Danny

johan said:


> You get them as well with a ceramic heat pad in the centre, you pour some essential or perfumed oil in there and the whole room smells like ... erm .... a perfume factory.


Thats brilliant, love gimmicky electronic stuff like that. But Johan you havent explained your avatar yet, unless that very suave looking genlteman is actually you in person?
Lol if its some famous person forgive me, media other than journal articles and this forum are a bit abstract from my life at the moment.


----------



## johan

@Danny it's a look-a-like of me (or so I wish), Leonard Cohen; singer, writer of lyrics, poetry and novels - he is just almost 30 years older than I am. I adore his humble personality, his music and the honest stuff he writes. One of the reasons why I've chosen this photo for an avatar is because I also wear a Trilby hat, and goes nowhere without it. I had the privilege to attend 2 of his concerts, 1 in Dublin and 1 in London.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Danny

johan said:


> @Danny it's a look-a-like of me (or so I wish), Leonard Cohen; singer, writer of lyrics, poetry and novels - he is just almost 30 years older than I am. I adore his humble personality, his music and the honest stuff he writes. One of the reasons why I've chosen this photo for an avatar is because I also wear a Trilby hat, and goes nowhere without it. I had the privilege to attend 2 of his concerts, 1 in Dublin and 1 in London.



See its like I have been living under a rock since I was born. Love the trilby hat myself too, except mine tend to get stolen all too often


----------



## johan

Danny said:


> See its like I have been living under a rock since I was born. Love the trilby hat myself too, except mine tend to get stolen all too often


 
Get a good walking stick with the next hat, tends to limit theft

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> @Danny it's a look-a-like of me (or so I wish), Leonard Cohen; singer, writer of lyrics, poetry and novels - he is just almost 30 years older than I am. I adore his humble personality, his music and the honest stuff he writes. One of the reasons why I've chosen this photo for an avatar is because I also wear a Trilby hat, and goes nowhere without it. I had the privilege to attend 2 of his concerts, 1 in Dublin and 1 in London.


 
 I always thought it was you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> I always thought it was you


 
Now if it was meant well, its one of the greatest compliments I've ever received, if it was meant .... erm ... no comment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow is that Leonard Cohen as in - Hallelujah?

Strange to know a song, a voice but not a face.


----------



## johan

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Wow is that Leonard Cohen as in - Hallelujah?
> 
> Strange to know a song, a voice but not a face.


 
Yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> Now if it was meant well, its one of the greatest compliments I've ever received, if it was meant .... erm ... no comment


 
It was meant

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> It was meant


 
Apologies for doubting you - you made a k@k day into a very special awesome one for me!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Its only a pleasure  Slightly embarrassed now but if it put a smile on your face then it is worth it  Hope your day gets better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483

No specific reason. I just enjoyed the series: Archer. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

I have an oldish Phantom and thought the Rolls-Royce logo fits the Reo perfectly, being the Rolls-Royce of mech mods.












Just joking about the Phantom!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> I have on oldish Phantom and thought the Rolls-Royce logo fits the Reo perfectly, being the Rolls-Royce of mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just joking about the Phantom!


 
For sure, and is it not the RR of mech mods? With my eyesight almost missed the fine print

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Candy scull vaping, need I say more 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> Candy scull vaping, need I say more
> 
> sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


 
Rather not  I get the drift, I want to sleep tonight having sweet dreams not nightmares .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

<------ me stalking another butterfly

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NickT

I have this as a tattoo on my forearm. It's one of the many Anti-Fa (a world wide anti fascism/racism "organization") logos. 

I wear my punk heart on my sleeve (or in this case, forearm)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> That's a high-tech flowers living off e-juice! Just joking - its actually a colour changing LED light with a ceramic transducer in the centre, you pour a bit of water inside the centre and it creates a mist like effect.



Thank you for the explanation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

I was at the restaurant last night. Here are some pics. It's an amazing place and good food!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh

capetocuba said:


> I was at the restaurant last night. Here are some pics. It's an amazing place and good food!
> 
> View attachment 10494
> View attachment 10495
> View attachment 10496
> View attachment 10497


 
Wow, love those chandeliers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

←← heaven over my hometown a couple of months ago. I like the face in the clouds, as well as the closeness to a big vape cloud

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Time to resurrect this wonderful thread

To kick off, @Alex, please explain your new avatar

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> ←← heaven over my hometown a couple of months ago. I like the face in the clouds, as well as the closeness to a big vape cloud





Silver said:


> Time to resurrect this wonderful thread
> 
> To kick off, @Alex, please explain your new avatar
> 
> View attachment 24672



omg...now that I have changed my avatar a long time ago, the description sounds a bit retarded....thanks for digging this up again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

just in case anyone wonders what I am on about...that was the avatar that matched to my comment above

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Time to resurrect this wonderful thread
> 
> To kick off, @Alex, please explain your new avatar
> 
> View attachment 24672



It's Jennifer Lawrence

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> It's Jennifer Lawrence



Thanks @Alex - and the significance of that.... ?
I.e. why her and not anyone else?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valesidecc

Just a little avatar i drew up for my profile page on threadless, a community of designers who submit artwork which can then be printed on a wide variety of products.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex - and the significance of that.... ?
> I.e. why her and not anyone else?



Ok.. I was bored the other day, went in search of a new avatar. After browsing though a ton of vaping chick pics. I thought bugger it, let's look for a non vaping chick pic. And then Jennifer popped up saying she wants me. 

Who am I to refuse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## free3dom

Alex said:


> Ok.. I was bored the other day, went in search of a new avatar. After browsing though a ton of vaping chick pics. I thought bugger it, let's look for a non vaping chick pic. And then Jennifer popped up saying she wants me.
> 
> Who am I to refuse.



I think it's Mystique...pretending to be Jennifer Lawrence - you've been fooled

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Ok.. I was bored the other day, went in search of a new avatar. After browsing though a ton of vaping chick pics. I thought bugger it, let's look for a non vaping chick pic. And then Jennifer popped up saying she wants me.
> 
> Who am I to refuse.



Perfect explanation @Alex, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Ok.. I was bored the other day, went in search of a new avatar. After browsing though a ton of vaping chick pics. I thought bugger it, let's look for a non vaping chick pic. And then Jennifer popped up saying she wants me.
> 
> Who am I to refuse.



I can't argue with that @Alex!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

I think mine is pretty straight forward 
@Silver, is the Grand you ordered with the Group Buy 4 like Jane in my Avatar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> I think mine is pretty straight forward
> @Silver, is the Grand you ordered with the Group Buy 4 like Jane in my Avatar?



No it isn't @LandyMan 
Same door but Raw tumbled body 
I was really contemplating the Black Wrinkle finish, because I like it a lot - but in the end I had to make a decision and went for tumbled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Thought I'd add my avatar story.. The original pic was taken while I was spray painting boards that I used to propose to my girlfriend, now wife. I edited the pic to make it look like a Banksy street art painting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Me blowing a cloud with a goblin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Alex, @Alex 

Red alert

Your avatar image has changed again!




Either you are trying to confuse us or someone has infiltrated our esteemed technical director and head of international affairs' account. 

Please explain

Red alert

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex, @Alex
> 
> Red alert
> 
> Your avatar image has changed again!
> 
> View attachment 24725
> 
> 
> Either you are trying to confuse us or someone has infiltrated our esteemed technical director and head of international affairs' account.
> 
> Please explain
> 
> Red alert



lol, ok this is the final change, the other one didn't look very good on tapatalk with the round avatar cropping. I promise I won't change it again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Nice avatar anyway @Alex 
Thanks
We are all safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> lol, ok this is the final change, the other one didn't look very good on tapatalk with the round avatar cropping. I promise I won't change it again.


Another way to create a constant is to change it every day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Another way to create a constant is to change it every day!



That could be fun 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Silver

@Alex 

Your avatar has changed again!



Nice pic but we will need a full explanation!


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex
> 
> Your avatar has changed again!
> View attachment 25884
> 
> 
> Nice pic but we will need a full explanation!



Eyecandy @Silver






They say a picture paints a thousand words

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ

I have always been a fan of the Matrix for a very simple yet deep (imo) reason.

I have seen the matrix about 46 times to date - Reason being it resembles the teachings of the 4 Vedas in Hinduism.

The 4 Vedas being: 1) Rig Veda, 2) Sama Veda, 3) Yajur Veda and 4) Atharva Veda

In my interpretation of the Matrix, Morpheus can be seen as the priest guiding those who seek enlightenment and knowledge through the journey of self-discovery.

How does it relate to vaping: Through my vaping journey thus far I have encountered many people from all walks of life, those who have been enlightened to the benefits and joys of vaping, those who are still to be enlightened, and those who may never reach that level of enlightenment. Many fellow vapers have taught me a lot in my journey (acting as a guide of some sort) and I hope to be able to pass on the knowledge that I have attained on my journey and impart that knowledge on to (guide) new vapers the best I can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

That is one awesome explanation @BhavZ !
Thanks
I will from hereon view your avatar pic in a totally different light

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Marzuq

Now that's a really cool Minion avatar!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i cant remember when or where i received this pic, i think it might have been on facebook, but i thought its funny, and fits my personality, so i used it.
the duck was added later, so that i am always prepared for "the DUCKining"!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> @Marzuq
> 
> Now that's a really cool Minion avatar!!



Well suited for the BIG man .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jase

Two of favourite past times, vaping and gin. The only thing still constant in the Avatar is the brand of gin since mods come and go and bottles empty really fast ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Hectic new avatar image @Viper_SA 
Im too scared to ask what it is...


----------



## Viper_SA

It's a Golden Eyelash Viper @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

My avatar is from the story Bleach. Not a huge anime fan but love reading the manga and the avatar in question is of Zaraki Kempachi when doing his Bankai for the first time which was quite an epic moment. Goosebumps moment 

but hell the story is badly dragged out to milk the crap out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Everyone keeps calling me dude or bro or bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> It's a Golden Eyelash Viper @Silver



Thanks for the explanation
Not sure how to rate that post though @Viper_SA 
Just looks very scary...


----------



## Cobrali

I love dragons.  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bakersman

Im the bakersman

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Someone called me a Carebear, it's in my nature to keep the peace

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Effjh

An activity I often partake in and get great relief from, mostly at work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jan

My great passion: Clay target shooting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Batman fanatic. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Myself and the wife chilling on the deck at one of our office parties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumia 

Sent from my SM-G361H using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

A painting of Mr. Hendrix himself, lifelong hero of mine. Does not come across well in avatar, but he is exhaling smoke (of some variety). As I have always considered him a man ahead of his time, I would like to think he would be an avid vaper if he was still around to grace us with his presence. I tend to pull a very similar face when I get my hands on a fresh bottle of Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm a REO Fan and the national animal of REO's is the North American Porcupine because Robert O'Neil the owner and maker of Reosmods has a family of Porcupines living on his land and they are tame and walk in an out of his house as tho they own the place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AniDey

I am a Mother in Law. 
And I have a black cat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kalashnikov

Silver said:


> My avatar is a photo I took of the Colosseum in Rome a few years ago.
> I spent many hours trying to take a good photo there - right through sunset and into the evening.
> 
> Then while walking back to the hotel, I saw this pic (from the other side of the iconic building), mounted my little camera on the hand railing to keep it still and it turned out to be the best one of the lot. Very unexpected.
> 
> It reminds me to expect the unexpected...


Always thought its downloaded. thats 1 great shot then if its not

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

<--- killer bunny on the loose..


----------



## Cespian

Because I have a beard, and its beautiful  ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

I am a high school Biology teacher and when i coached the U/16 rugby team I thought it best to sponsor T-shirts for warm-ups before games.
I had some gutsy players that made me think of a pack of wild dogs.
But we are a Afrikaans school and decided on a "WilleHond" logo for each t-shirt. Purposely spelt wrong so the kids can read it. 
Needless to say it did the trick because we beat the opponents during Interschools that specific year.
The logo is nostalgia representing the qualities that form the foundation of success and sad to say ........ most youngsters have lost these days.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> I am a high school Biology teacher and when i coached the U/16 rugby team I thought it best to sponsor T-shirts for warm-ups before games.
> I had some gutsy players that made me think of a pack of wild dogs.
> But we are a Afrikaans school and decided on a "WilleHond" logo for each t-shirt. Purposely spelt wrong so the kids can read it.
> Needless to say it did the trick because we beat the opponents during Interschools that specific year.
> The logo is nostalgia representing the qualities that form the foundation of success and sad to say ........ most youngsters have lost these days.



Great logo and great explanation @KZOR !
Thanks


----------



## Spydro

Was a photo op day to take some pictures of my '73 Elvis Stingray show car that had been selected to be Miss August in the 2006 International C3VR Corvette Calendar.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro

Decided to try a change of avatar since some folks here still don't realize I am not in SA when they message me.

The Stars and Stripes should be self explanatory. The added art feature symbolizes what has been just one of the serious hobbies of mine since about the mid 1950's, this one being studying the life histories of plants and animals in their native wild habitats to advance the understanding of the species better, to preserve their habitats and them from extinction. This Hyalophora cecropia x gloveri hybrid is a perfect species for that as I have been a serious amateur Lepidopterist from the start. From my teens until I could no longer do the field work anymore by my early 60's I traveled far and wide to hike deep into wilderness desert, high mountain, arctic, etc habitats for many weeks to months per year; reared up to 25K a year at home/in wilderness camps to restock wild populations in decline; worked on projects to raise funds to buy and preserve natural habitats (mostly in South America); did many specific research projects for natural history museums and foreign governments in many countries. I was considered a world authority of four large families of Lepidoptera, but when I visited a place I recorded the findings of all species found there. I wrote a book about a specific wild place in high alpine/arctic mountains that I spent 3 successive summers camped above tree line at and presented my findings to other Lepidopterists' and the public at a noteworthy Natural History Museum. My last field projects here from 1998 until 2008 were many of the species found in the Spring Mountains north of Vegas that were only found at specific places in those mountains and no place else on earth. Sadly almost all of them have either become extinct or are highly endangered and will most likely also become extinct. For a change their loss will be more at the hands of nature than those of mankind due to habitat loss from the many lightning started wildfires during the monsoon season here that eliminated their larval host plants. All my field journals, rearing journals, permits, research papers I wrote, etc and my worldwide synoptic collection are in the hands of the executor of my estate, will eventually be placed in a specific natural history museum collection for future generations to learn from.

One of my specialty families was the Saturniidae that there are something over 2000 species of them worldwide. Thought maybe you'll like these pictures of the life cycle of one of them (_Attacus atlas_) that is the next to largest species with about a 10" wingspan.



















Female left, Male right 






Female size comparison.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## AniDey

Wow!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Post of the month @Spydro ! I had to read it to my wife as well! Man I would love to share a beer or two with you, you have such cool stories to tell!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

That is so beautiful @Spydro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Thanks @Stosta & @Warlock. Lepidopteran field and lab work was some of the most enjoyable times of my life. And I took the bull by the horns with some of it by pursuing some of the rarest species that the least was known about.

For example, on the three summers project above a quest for a species that had only been known to have been seen "somewhere" there 4 times in recorded history. The first year was a bust, but I found them the second as the 5th Lepidopterist to find them, and from the life history discoveries I made that summer found them again the third. As far as I know they have never been "discovered" again for a same reason the others before me didn't disclose their location, nor did I ever report the life history discoveries I made that simplifies finding them to protect this very small colony from the hoards of "pretty butterfly collectors" and those that would sell them on the Black Market as they would most certainly drive them to extinction within a year or two if they could find them.

Another 7 year project was for one of the rarest species on earth (a Sphingidae, another of my specialty families) that might well hold the record for the number of times it has been declared extinct only to have another one reappear up to 5 decades later from three specific small locations on Kauai, HI. Kauai has far more different species of endemnic plants than any of the other Hawaiian Islands. Most was lost in 1992 when Hurricane Iniki destroyed much of the islands forests, so it was assumed this moth would never be seen again. Almost nothing is known about it's life history other than what months they have been recorded, not what their larval or nectar food plants are, no livestock (ova, larva or cocoons) have ever been found to know what they look like. First discovered in 1895 it has only been recorded 15 times total, the last time in 1998 for a total of about 2 dozen individuals seen in 126 years. While I did complete the "White Monarch" project in Hawaii those years (_Danaus plexippus _fm _nivosus_), I did not discover anything new about this rare moth.

Picture of a live specimen that someone luckily attracted with bait.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

@Spydro you never cease to amaze me. Thanks for the glimpse into a life way more interesting than mine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShamZ

@Silver , thanks for your comment on my avatar in the other thread.

Thought I'd explain it here. It is symbolic of my relationship with my 2 year old daughter. Fierce, but so gentle...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

ShamZ said:


> @Silver , thanks for your comment on my avatar in the other thread.
> 
> Thought I'd explain it here. It is symbolic of my relationship with my 2 year old daughter. Fierce, but so gentle...



Epic!

Wasn't expecting that for an explanation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1

need I explain?

Vape
&
Boobies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

I vaped some IP theft labelled ejuice and my eyes were like this ever since. 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

I get grumpy without nicotine.

Stupid dog!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

craigb said:


> I get grumpy without nicotine.
> 
> Stupid dog!


Lol that whole show is like an lsd trip.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan

craigb said:


> I get grumpy without nicotine.
> 
> Stupid dog!


I loved Courage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Does anyone remember something called 

The Crunch Note Show?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

After receiving a number of shocked gasps due to me not actually being a grumpy old man (the old being the part in question) I decided to update things.

Hope the new avatar is a bit less misleading 

Paging @Stosta @Kuhlkatz & @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Sincere apologies Mr. @craigb , and thanks for pointing out our mistake on the 'old' part. I hope we got the other traits right ? 
Of course we were pulling your leg, but the intention was not to yank it right off though.. 

I kinda liked the Eustace 'image'. I'm not sure about the origin of the new avatar, but this one just does not look mean and tenacious enough. Maybe I just don't know enough about him - he might still do you justice 


P.S. When I started playing WoW, I started on Kilrogg and later joined a guild named 'Grumpy Old Men'. I still like to think I fit the persona like a glove.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Spotted your new avatar @Rob Fisher 

Haha, thats a classic one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## 87hunter

I needed one when I registered, this was the only one I had on my PC that was the correct size so I used it.
Not very sentimental

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Muttaqeen

Lol im not sure how to explain my avatar,,,I guess i got lucky to have no wind on the beach on the day haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

What can I say.. I love Alice in Wonderland and in particular (of course) the Cheshire Cat

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

its my nick name
eng big Caracal
afr moerse rooikat


ps i love cats have 8

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vape_N8th

Just a cool-shot I got of myself on a solo trip to the western cape last year .... I do so miss the quite towns and of course the Darling Brewery !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Its Albert Einstein sticking out his tongue, no explanation required

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Vape_N8th said:


> Just a cool-shot I got of myself on a solo trip to the western cape last year .... I do so miss the quite towns and of course the Darling Brewery !



Howzit @Vape_N8th 
Cool pic


----------



## supermoto

my avatar.
You either love it or you hate it.
Guess which side I'm om

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Love your avatar @Hakhan !
Classic!

Ohms law in a picture. Hehe




Cowboy hat Mr Ohm is pulling the string tighter. Making it difficult for Mr Volt to push the poor little Amp through! Love it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan

Silver said:


> Love your avatar @Hakhan !
> Classic!
> 
> Ohms law in a picture. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 121681
> 
> 
> Cowboy hat Mr Ohm is pulling the string tighter. Making it difficult for Mr Volt to push the poor little Amp through! Love it


thanks.
most important dont be a mech cowboy and build too low

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Mine is a Rhyme & taken from the Hit series Breaking Bad with Walter White.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B

I am a Star Wars fan - pretty self explanatory

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I have always been a huge fan of the F1 team, so much so that I actually bought a Redbull Edition Megane RS. A car that I miss and will one day own again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have always been a huge fan of the F1 team, so much so that I actually bought a Redbull Edition Megane RS. A car that I miss and will one day own again.



Nice @ace_d_house_cat 
I used to be a big fan of F1 racing in general
For about 10 years, I wouldnt miss a single race on the TV
In the Schumi days. 

Last few years I have hardly watched. Sad. Life and work got in the way. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Nice @ace_d_house_cat
> I used to be a big fan of F1 racing in general
> For about 10 years, I wouldnt miss a single race on the TV
> In the Schumi days.
> 
> Last few years I have hardly watched. Sad. Life and work got in the way. Lol


For me it was a mixture of life and them dropping the V8 engines. It was way to easy to fall asleep watching a Grand Prix when you don't have everyone trying to shout over the roar of those engines.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Stosta said:


> For me it was a mixture of life and them dropping the V8 engines. It was way to easy to fall asleep watching a Grand Prix when you don't have everyone trying to shout over the roar of those engines.



Although I'm still a hardcore fan, I prefer MotoGP as it's much more entertaining. 

@Silver, because I grew up watching Schumacher (and not Senna) I think he's the greatest racing driver that ever lived. 

@Stosta the current hybrid series is nowhere close to what the "V10/8 NA, no-team-orders, fuel stop, different tyre manufacturers" were. Mostly because the **** that ran it did so for his own benefit, but I won't get into that. It's currently not bad for entertainment but nowhere near what it used to be, sad actually.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Mine just appealed to me as I love Koalas and of course nature, and the expression actually looked a bit familiar as the F-up fairy does visit ever so often.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## HPBotha

Darth contemplating his vape and listening to some tunes.... what could be cooler!? ...and of course representing the Twisp team, had to hallmark the pic  But, it is *Darth having a vape!*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jprossouw

Mine is one of my favourite band members from Slipknot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Although I'm still a hardcore fan, I prefer MotoGP as it's much more entertaining.
> 
> @Silver, because I grew up watching Schumacher (and not Senna) I think he's the greatest racing driver that ever lived.
> 
> @Stosta the current hybrid series is nowhere close to what the "V10/8 NA, no-team-orders, fuel stop, different tyre manufacturers" were. Mostly because the **** that ran it did so for his own benefit, but I won't get into that. It's currently not bad for entertainment but nowhere near what it used to be, sad actually.



Im the opposite of you @Stosta and @ace_d_house_cat , i find formula 1 much more enjoyable now as championship titles are much closer than before.

It was pretty boring watching Shumi win the title when only 3/4 of the races had been finished.

And i do love Shumi alot but i also believe he cant take all the glory at a time when cars could not even compete as Ferrari had no budget and the best of the best (car, team, drivers) at the time.

But thats me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki

In 1997 we got our first desktop computer at home. My first year at college. And I kept hearing on the radio about KFM chat. So one evening I was sitting in front of this thing and it asked me for a nickname.... Really ... Yahoo search: What is a nickname? 

So living in Grootbrakrivier at the time, I was like BRAKKIE. Needless to say everyone thought I was either from Brakpan or Brackenfell . So Brakkie started and then with online gaming it was taken so I modified it to Bracye. (read it in afrikaans ) But Braki still sticks. So I think if you go search for any form of Brakkie or Braki or Bracye, you will find me there

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stephanus Kotze

Mine is one of my Rock Icons, Rob Halford! I edited in the mech over the microphone he was holding! Rock On! Vape On!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Chaos

I'm a Star Wars fan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Chivalry and purpose... Plus people listen better when you wear a suit and tie

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Amir said:


> Chivalry and purpose... Plus people listen better when you wear a suit and tie


Always the gentleman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Captain Chaos said:


> Always the gentleman!



Nail on the head there buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Love yoir avatar pic @KUDU !

Such a majestic animal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Amir said:


> Chivalry and purpose... Plus people listen better when you wear a suit and tie


Yes Mr. Barnabas Stinson, the suit maketh the man. LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Raindance said:


> Yes Mr. Barnabas Stinson, the suit maketh the man. LOL.
> 
> Regards



Your response is legend--- wait for it--- ary!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KrayFish404

District 9...

And I love prawns.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

I am a Reo fan and it is a picture of my Reos with a swirl effect added.
mmmm need to update it with the new babies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

@Andre whats with the new avatar?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> @Andre whats with the new avatar?


Humanist.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Humanist.


And I just learnt something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Gal Gadot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Superman. Well in my mind anyway!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Superman. Well in my mind anyway!


Uncle @Rob Fisher , I think Supermod and atty might be nearer to the fact

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

If you don't know, the Reo creator has a history with porcupines...

I own but one Reo, but I love them as much as the fanatics.

So my avatar is quite fitting. It's not the most "impressive" porcupine - a rather quirky, odd, funny looking one. All terms I've heard associated with myself and my worn in, non-matching Reo 

But a porcupine none the less.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Very colourful and striking avatar image @takatatak !

Quite a sight!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Alex said:


> Gal Gadot


Enough said . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mine is a pic of me after a late night drinking.

Ive always used this avatar on all my internet profiles. I just love it. It just reminds me that it doesnt matter how serious life is or how significant your life choices are such as with the great Albert Einstein, theres always time to be a bit crazy and just enjoy life

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Mine is a pic of me after a late night drinking.
> 
> Ive always used this avatar on all my internet profiles. I just love it. It just reminds me that it doesnt matter how serious life is or how significant your life choices are such as with the great Albert Einstein, theres always time to be a bit crazy and just enjoy life



Thats classic @SmokeyJoe !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

A little history lesson:

*On Einstein's 72nd birthday on March 14, 1951, United Press photographer Arthur Sasse was trying to persuade him to smile for the camera, but having smiled for photographers many times that day, Einstein stuck out his tongue instead*.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

KrayFish404 said:


> District 9...
> 
> And I love prawns.


Parktown prawns, more like it lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Mine is a pic of me after a late night drinking.
> 
> Ive always used this avatar on all my internet profiles. I just love it. It just reminds me that it doesnt matter how serious life is or how significant your life choices are such as with the great Albert Einstein, theres always time to be a bit crazy and just enjoy life



reminds me of LSD, don't know why

...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

vicTor said:


> reminds me of LSD, don't know why
> 
> ...lol


Why? Are you offering?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raindance

Ever feel like you are the only sane person amongst a bunch of clowns trying to build a space shuttle? Oooh, sorry, wrong thread, talking about my jod, sorry...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Raindance said:


> Ever feel like you are the only sane person amongst a bunch of clowns trying to build a space shuttle? Oooh, sorry, wrong thread, talking about my jod, sorry...
> 
> Regards


Don't feel alone. Happens quite often.


----------



## takatatak

Silver said:


> Very colourful and striking avatar image @takatatak !
> 
> Quite a sight!
> 
> View attachment 153271


Hey @Silver, it is quite a sight indeed... 

It doesn't have any significance other than being a pretty gnarly image...

I first saw it in a notification from alltheflavors.com for a recipe called Y-NOT? by Tootall which actually sounds like it could be quite yummy.

The artwork was originally done by an artist called Jimmy Alonzo from what I can gather... Looks like he does artwork for some bands like Tame Impala.
Some pretty psychedelic stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Why? Are you offering?



25 years ago, maybe

those days, I long for them, these days, complicated

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Nice new avatar @Carnival !

Roar!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Silver said:


> Nice new avatar @Carnival !
> 
> Roar!



Haha, thanks! @Silver . I’m a Leo, hence the lion avatar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Uni-Lion 

@Carnival

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Carnival said:


> Haha, thanks! @Silver . I’m a Leo, hence the lion avatar.



@Carnival, go Grrrrrrrr for me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Carnival

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Carnival, go Grrrrrrrr for me



Bwahahahaha!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nice new avatar @lesvaches !

Lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Nice new avatar @lesvaches !
> 
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 161417



Is there a medal for best Avatars @Silver, because @lesvaches deserves one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Is there a medal for best Avatars @Silver, because @lesvaches deserves one!


whahaha! that's a terrible idea.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Nice new Avatar image @Chanelr !

Good photo that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

Silver said:


> Nice new Avatar image @Chanelr !
> 
> Good photo that!
> 
> View attachment 161477


Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cgs

<------ actual pic of me with short hair. . ....and yes I glow in the dark.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Love Star Wars



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

It's my bulldog. Dressed in my daughter's swimsuit. Just after she finished swimming. She was not a happy puppy, but looked too cute not to take a photo of.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Christos 
I think we have a requirement to come up with a suggested creative avatar image for @CJB85

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos
> I think we have a requirement to come up with a suggested creative avatar image for @CJB85


Dont have much to go on except @CJB85 is from Pretoria.
Without making any Pretoria jokes here is a pic from the PTA zoo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Marvellous @Christos !!!

You always have a great way of coming up with these images
That image is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Marvellous @Christos !!!
> 
> You always have a great way of coming up with these images
> That image is beautiful!


Couldn't help myself...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CJB85

Christos said:


> Dont have much to go on except @CJB85 is from Pretoria.
> Without making any Pretoria jokes here is a pic from the PTA zoo.
> View attachment 161994


Avatar sorted...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CJB85 said:


> Avatar sorted...



Nice one @CJB85 !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

CJB85 said:


> Avatar sorted...


I’m too afraid to ask!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Room Fogger said:


> I’m too afraid to ask!


Christian metal band called Demon Hunter...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

CJB85 said:


> Avatar sorted...


Cool Avatar @CJB85 It is a album cover from the band "Demon Hunter" album "Death ,A Desitination " if I'm not mistaken. So @Christos you better start running

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool Avatar @CJB85 It is a album cover from the band "Demon Hunter" album "Death ,A Desitination " if I'm not mistaken. So @Christos you better start running


Spot on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

CJB85 said:


> Spot on!


Cool band Perfect music if you drive to work on a Monday and you crank it up real loud. "I am a stone" is one of my favourite songs.


----------



## Christos

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool Avatar @CJB85 It is a album cover from the band "Demon Hunter" album "Death ,A Desitination " if I'm not mistaken. So @Christos you better start running


Running from a cover of a christian metal core band ?
If you knew the kinds of music I listen to i suspect you will run for cover!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Your new Avatar is a Winner @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Christos said:


> Running from a cover of a christian metal core band ?
> If you knew the kinds of music I listen to i suspect you will run for cover!


Waking the Demon cover by Meytal Cohen. She is good at the drums.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Your new Avatar is a Winner @lesvaches


indeed! i now own the complete range, last one was a birthday gift from my wife.
Siener:


https://valhallatees.co.za/
Unfortunately yours was discontinued.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Eish last time I was in church there was only happy clappys, now they have metal bands hunting demons.
If you play this band's music backwards do you get lyrics from the Jeug sangbundel?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

lesvaches said:


> indeed! i now own the complete range, last one was a birthday gift from my wife.
> Siener:
> View attachment 162540
> 
> https://valhallatees.co.za/
> Unfortunately yours was discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 162543



I got "my" one as a birthday gift about 5years ago, a bit faded now, but still wear it often

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I can safely say it was all (mostly?) in jest @Christos .

Just realized I've never explained my Avatar, and then realized again that it doesn't need much of an explanation  It's Me! (Or is it? )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Nice new avatar @lesvaches !
> 
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 161417


mad cow...?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

lesvaches said:


> indeed! i now own the complete range, last one was a birthday gift from my wife.
> Siener:
> View attachment 162540
> 
> https://valhallatees.co.za/
> Unfortunately yours was discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 162543


had a stunning one stating Praat Afrikaans of hou jou bek .I NEARLY GOT FIRED...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GerharddP

Myself, my wife, her sister and swaerrie... enjoyed the "summer" vibes on the beach at beelden aan zee in scheveningen, den haag where we now reside..as of yesterday indefinitely...!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 163074
> 
> Myself, my wife, her sister and swaerrie... enjoyed the "summer" vibes on the beach at beelden aan zee in scheveningen, den haag where we now reside..as of yesterday indefinitely...!



Geniet ervan. Nederland is een prachtig deel van de wereld


----------



## GerharddP

SmokeyJoe said:


> Geniet ervan. Nederland is een prachtig deel van de wereld


Dank uw wel. Ik vind Nederland leuk. Ik heb mijn nieuwe huis gevonden!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 163074
> 
> Myself, my wife, her sister and swaerrie... enjoyed the "summer" vibes on the beach at beelden aan zee in scheveningen, den haag where we now reside..as of yesterday indefinitely...!



Veels geluk @GerharddP 

Great to see and wishing you guys all the best for the new home!

Just one question - you on the beach but you dressed in jackets and all ? 
What the heck is going on?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GerharddP

Silver said:


> Veels geluk @GerharddP
> 
> Great to see and wishing you guys all the best for the new home!
> 
> Just one question - you on the beach but you dressed in jackets and all ?
> What the heck is going on?


Hahha well its "pre summer" past few days have been a "warm" 12 to 20 degrees in some areas and yet they say that there is n slight chance of snow on friday . Cant wait for the actual summer to come round..sunshine till 22:30 and mild to hot weather expected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> Hahha well its "pre summer" past few days have been a "warm" 12 to 20 degrees in some areas and yet they say that there is n slight chance of snow on friday . Cant wait for the actual summer to come round..sunshine till 22:30 and mild to hot weather expected.



Enjoy

Next time you post a pic from the beach, remember our *Vaping @ the beach* thread that was created by @Juan_G 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-the-beach.t58038/#post-767872

We havent got a vaping picture yet on a beach in the Netherlands!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G

It's been chaos at work lately but will take some more photos for vaping @ the beach. You wont say I work right next to the sea LOL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP

Silver said:


> Enjoy
> 
> Next time you post a pic from the beach, remember our *Vaping @ the beach* thread that was created by @Juan_G
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-the-beach.t58038/#post-767872
> 
> We havent got a vaping picture yet on a beach in the Netherlands!


Cool..didnt know about that thread..will take a few pics. The boulevard is starting to get wild so wil take a few pics and send them along...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Getting into the VapeCon spirit....

VapeCon has reached the colosseum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Reviving this very old thread that was started by @johan in 2014!

My avatar is a photo I took of the colosseum in Rome
I was proud of that photo - took me several hours to get it right - 
Took many photos
For that one, I was opposite the structure on the other side of the street - and I connected my camera to a railing with a gorilla tripod device 
Was a longish exposure set on a timer - so it doesnt shake.

I studied Latin at school in the late eighties and we had such a good Latin teacher that I fell in love with the history of ancient Rome
Needless to say the trip to that city was mind blowing for me.

So that's my avatar and it stuck

How about you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Halfdaft

Mine is a bit of a weird one… I’ve been playing Dungeons & Dragons for many years now and I have been running games for my friends over the past 5 years, the creature in my profile picture is a Beholder which is my all time favorite of the original monsters. It started out as me needing a profile picture for Ecigssa, and just sort of stuck and has become my online avatar (for personal/non-career for platforms)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Mine is a bit of a weird one… I’ve been playing Dungeons & Dragons for many years now and I have been running games for my friends over the past 5 years, the creature in my profile picture is a Beholder which is my all time favorite of the original monsters. It started out as me needing a profile picture for Ecigssa, and just sort of stuck and has become my online avatar (for personal/non-career for platforms)



Awesome @Halfdaft Customs 
I played D&D at primary school - that was many years ago - mid eighties.
Cant believe its still going

I never got fully into it - but played for a while

I still have the dice  
The ones with many facets 

Fascinating

I wonder if Dungeons & Dragons has transitioned online? I haven't checked.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Halfdaft

Silver said:


> Awesome @Halfdaft Customs
> I played D&D at primary school - that was many years ago - mid eighties.
> Cant believe its still going
> 
> I never got fully into it - but played for a while
> 
> I still have the dice
> The ones with many facets
> 
> Fascinating
> 
> I wonder if Dungeons & Dragons has transitioned online? I haven't checked.


We’re now currently on the 5th edition of the rules. The game has changed a lot but has kept a lot of the core values from back then. 

It has transitioned to online in some groups, especially during lockdown which really helped it reach more people as finding games became easier and more accessible, though I’m an old school GM and prefer to play in person. I’m lucky enough to have a group that gets together weekly to play.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

@ARYANTO at Vapecon '19 with Peter from Riot Squad from the UK after I won a gift bag from them

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

They are actually Darth Vader Chocolates... if they were muffins, the picture would be blank as I would have eaten them already.... 

The DarthBranMuffin originated from me looking for a "handle" on games which went the Star Wars route and my daughter saying that my choices were boring, like a Bran Muffin (as we were munching on Bran Muffins at the time).... and so DarthBranMuffin was born from the not-so-dark-side of the force.

One day I shall have a Darth Vader Muffin pan and I shall make Bran Muffins and photos will be taken and my Avatar will be changed, but today is not that day.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> They are actually Darth Vader Chocolates... if they were muffins, the picture would be blank as I would have eaten them already....
> 
> The DarthBranMuffin originated from me looking for a "handle" on games which went the Star Wars route and my daughter saying that my choices were boring, like a Bran Muffin (as we were munching on Bran Muffins at the time).... and so DarthBranMuffin was born from the not-so-dark-side of the force.
> 
> One day I shall have a Darth Vader Muffin pan and I shall make Bran Muffins and photos will be taken and my Avatar will be changed, but today is not that day.



Looking forward to the Darth Vader Muffins @DarthBranMuffin !
Thanks for the explanation - so cool

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Mine is my biker and 4x4 handle. How I got it is not a story for you plebs.

As for the pic. When the lights go down and the water is turned off, this will be essential equipment.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

mine symbolizes Earth, Fire, Air, Water and Spirit

Victim = Victor Timothy

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stew

Mine symbolises me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer

To be honest, I've wanted to change my profile name to my usual online avatar, Quintusson, but everone knows me according to the one I have at the moment and if I were to change it then we'd have a lot of confused people trying to tag me and then, well, nothing. 

The origin of 'Quintusson' is due to a game I installed once which asked me for an avatar and at the time it seemed like a vikings type game, so I decided to take my dad's name and add 'son' to the end like the vikings used to do. That name has sticked throughout all other online profiles I've made since. Maybe one day if I want to go incognito I'll change it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Munro31

Me holding my daughter, nuff said

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## YzeOne

Stew said:


> Mine symbolises me.


And we have a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Worskos

I was eating Worskos / Sausage Bredie when I signed up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------

